# What are you smoking in May ??



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

Time for an update.

I have a nice Peredomo Lot 23 waiting for my lunch break... :smoke:


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

with C-Fest this weekend, I'm gonna say a lot.


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

What he said.....:banana: :dude:



Anton said:


> with C-Fest this weekend, I'm gonna say a lot.


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Last night was a CI Legends Yellow Label (Pepin). I was expecting a little more pepper and spice from it, But it was still a pretty decent smoke.


(It was after midnight, so it qualifies as a May smoke :lol:.)


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Last night had a rocky patel R4.. Partagas Black and this morning after I got off of shift a Perdomo Lot 23


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

Cycleman said:


>


Chick magnet!!!! :lol:


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

Sitting here smoking a very good cigar!!! The bad part is, I dont know what it is I am doing a blind taste test for Kevin. Cant wait to find out what it might be :lol:


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Whitefish said:


> Cycleman said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Just trying to keep up with you and Kevin!!!!!!!

I mean ... YES!!!!!!!..... Chicks dig Trinidads..... hahahaa


----------



## vtx (Feb 23, 2007)

TTT Trinidads are da bomb!!!

I am down to a couple Legends...and some IT's....eenie meenie minie....Legend.


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Did a 3 Siglo, followed by a San Cris last night. Angelo got a lot of the Gran Habano line in. Said the Corojo is pretty good?


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

Got home and my wife already had some munchies, vino and a couple of smokes picked out. She found a A. Fuente shorty...like the nubs you guys had last week. It was yummy...of course it went well with the wine....










I took pics of dinner, but they came out like crap. Black forest ham, Rosemary new potatoes and beets. so this was dessert...the foreground is blurry...but it's a Punch Gran Puro along side Kahlua Especial on the rocks



















I have to step back and not get so close with to my subject....you'd think I'd realize that by now....:roll:


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

macro mode is your friend.


----------



## olsaltybastard (Dec 25, 2007)

The first smoke of May was a Punch Pita. I've got some Legends on the way that I have been wanting to try for a while.


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Last night was a Rocky Patel R4 Maduro Torpedo that Nick bombed me with. Thanks Nick!


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Bob, you like the R4's? I've got a few sitting in my humi that I just couldn't really warm up to for some reason :twisted: 

I started off the month today at The Tobacco Shop (cut out of work at 2) with a CAO Brazilia (really liking these quite a bit) followed by a Vegas Cubanas that was covered in Plume. Good way to start off the month. Think we're heading down to the bar tonight to help a buddy celebrate his birthday, so I'm sure more will be added to the list 8)


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

CRider said:


> Bob, you like the R4's? I've got a few sitting in my humi that I just couldn't really warm up to for some reason :twisted:


I have only smoked two R4's, 1 Maduro and 1 Corojo. I prefered the Maduro. The Corojo wasn't bad it just didn't push any of my buttons. I have another Corojo in my humi that Nick just bombed me with, so I will be giving it another try soon. Maybe the one I smoked was not a good stick, but I'll be finding out as soon as I smoke the one Nick sent :lol:.

P.S. Everytime I see The Tobacco Shop I get jealous and go through withdrawals .


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Finished off the night at the bar helping a buddy celebrate his b-day...think I mighta maybe drank a lil to much :lol: No cigarettes though! Added a Perdomo Habano Corojo to the list for yesterday...followed by a CAO Mx2...followed by a RP R4 Corojo that I got from Nick when they were in town :lol: Yesterday was a pretty cigar-filled day for me.


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

I drank too much and had a dip of snuff .......... no cigars


----------



## olsaltybastard (Dec 25, 2007)

Friday night, I had a nice A.F. Double Chateaux Sun Grown. Nice cigar until about half way through; then it went Dominican on me (got mild.) Best thing to do in this case was to let it go out and relight it.


----------



## KevinG (Apr 10, 2005)

You guys should post these in your profiles at http://www.mycigarfriends.com too!


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

Had a Oliva Serie O & didn't really care for it. Very flaky ash & in your face flavor....but in a bad kind of way. About ready to fire up a Torano Exodous 1959 Gold Label, based on the glowing review Rick was nice enough to give me on it today!! Thanks Buddy!!


----------



## skeletor121 (Dec 13, 2007)

I haven't posted here in a while. I've been messed up with my allergies since they gave me a new medicine. Monday I got the right stuff and am now back to good form.

Thursday night I had a Don Tomas Maduro. I'm not sure what type specifically. It was one my wife bought me from a B&M. It was in a black tube. I liked this cigar. 

Right now I am enjoying a CAO Gold and have a CI Legends Yellow to follow it up.


----------



## BARBARIAN (Feb 19, 2007)

On this COLD, WET Sunday afternoon, I'm sat on my front decking smoking ...................










gifted to me by James (TheHat), thanks again Buddy but..............
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.Watch your 6 :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

BARBARIAN said:


> On this COLD, WET Sunday afternoon, I'm sat on my front decking smoking ...................
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How was the smoke I havent tried that one yet. Im not worrried about my six.... I have build my defensive wall and threw in a moat just for good measure :lol:


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Havent been able to post much since I've been on the road but im at the USO in Jacksonville's airport... soooooooo here is what I've been up to
RP MM Fusion
Pepin Garcia Serie JJ
Partagas Black
Tatuaje Havana
EO 601 Red Label
Perdomo Lot 23
CAO America
Camacho Limited Diploma
5 Vegas "A"
CAO Criollo

And..... I think thats it for now... I'm sure I missed stick or two but the month isnt even a week old


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Last night was an Aspira Corojo Robusto.

Today on the drive to work was a Torano 1916 Torpedo.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

http://imageshack.us


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

This past weekend was a good one.

Friday evening after work I stopped at the B&M an enjoyed a Perdomo Champaign.

On Saturday I had a Don Diego with my coffee out on the deck. Then after doing some yardwork and talking with Andy Da' Fish I went by the B&M and enjoyed a Torano Exodus 1959 Gold Label. Freakin awesome cigar.

On Sunday I had a Lot 23 and later a Joya de Tradicion.


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Iceman said:


> This past weekend was a good one.
> 
> Friday evening after work I stopped at the B&M an enjoyed a Perdomo Champaign.
> 
> ...


<shaking head from side to side> You've never smoked the same cigar 2X, have you? :wink: I ALWAYS enjoy what you are smoking, my eclectic friend........(and a little sad my buds are so burnt!)


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Went down to the bar last night to watch a pool tournament...enjoyed a RP Fusion MM (Green label). Pretty strong, but a damn tasty smoke! Followed that with an Indian Tobac Corojo...it had good flavor, but the draw was a little too tight for my tastes.


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Last night was Victor Sinclair Bohemian Maduro; gifted by the Monkey.

This was my first VS and overall not a bad smoke. Very easy draw; a bit too easy for my liking to be honest. But the flavor was pretty impressive it seemed to be creamy at times and somewhat spicy at others. 

Overall a good smoke, I've got a few others that came in that bomb that I'm gonna let rest a bit longer before I fire them up.

Thanks again DM!


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2008)

CRider said:


> Went down to the bar last night to watch a pool tournament...enjoyed a RP Fusion MM (Green label). Pretty strong, but a damn tasty smoke! Followed that with an Indian Tobac Corojo...it had good flavor, but the draw was a little too tight for my tastes.


Chris. watching a pool tournament. WTF?. You weren't in it. Damm. Good smoke though.


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

I got there about 1/2 hour too late...didn't have much choice  I did get to play some pool later in the evening though once the tournament was done :lol:


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2008)

CRider said:


> I got there about 1/2 hour too late...didn't have much choice  I did get to play some pool later in the evening though once the tournament was done :lol:


I hate showing up for that stuff late. Damn.


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

They have the pool tourney every other Sunday...it's the same Sunday that I have to run Michele up the road to pick her daughter up from her ex...so I never make it on time :lol: On the plus side, the opposite weekends they have the 'Hold-em tournament and unless we've got something going on, I'm able to make those. I've got a better chance of winning that than I do the pool tourney...there's some pretty decent players around here.


----------



## Dayve (Dec 18, 2006)

Hold-em kicks pool's butt any day of the week anyway :smile:


----------



## olsaltybastard (Dec 25, 2007)

After having a nice 3 1/2 hour ride on the motorcycle, my buddy leaves a message that dinner is at his mom's house. Knowing it's gonna be good, I ride over there and am met with the absolutely best damn meatballs on the planet. I think there was some spaghetti in there, but wasn't too interested. She also made some pork marsala; yes folks, she can really cook!!

Went home, and washed it down with a CAO America. This is a surprisingly tasty smoke. I can see them in my rotation down the road.


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Dayve said:


> Hold-em kicks pool's butt any day of the week anyway :smile:


I agree...and it's more relaxing with a cigar IMO.


----------



## dozenmonkeyz (Nov 9, 2007)

JAX said:


> Last night was Victor Sinclair Bohemian Maduro; gifted by the Monkey.
> 
> This was my first VS and overall not a bad smoke. Very easy draw; a bit too easy for my liking to be honest. But the flavor was pretty impressive it seemed to be creamy at times and somewhat spicy at others.
> 
> ...


No problem Jax. I have noticed some VS's draw a little loose so I've started nipping off just the pigtail to neck it down.

I had a good weekend, cigar-wise. Friday was a Bohemian Corojo and a Oliva Serie G belicoso. Saturday had a VS Bamboo Bohemian and a Fuente perfecto of some sort. Sunday finally had some clear skies and enjoyed a Cu-Avana Maduro (first one and it was real good - B) and finished the weekend with a CAO Cx2 (god, I love those things). :smoke:


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

Scored a Nub at CigarFest and decided to try it out at lunch today. it was OK. In my opinion, the Corojo wrapper is what saved this one. I like the fact that I can smoke this one in one sitting at work...so it does have it's uses...:roll: 
The boss is having a R&J Churchill...his favorite










I love watching people work...I can do it all day










Yowsa...a Redwood and a sapling...:lol:


----------



## Dayve (Dec 18, 2006)

6lbs of babybacks are braising, and 4lbs of spares are in the slow cooker getting ready to meet their final fate on a searing hot grill in about 6 hours. Not sure what I'll have as a little birthday celebration stogie, but I'm sure it'll be great after all the ribs :smile:


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

dozenmonkeyz said:


> ...some VS's draw a little loose so I've started nipping off just the pigtail to neck it down.


Good idea, Thanks I'll try that on the next one I fire up.... :lol:


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

Dayve said:


> 6lbs of babybacks are braising, and 4lbs of spares are in the slow cooker getting ready to meet their final fate on a searing hot grill in about 6 hours. Not sure what I'll have as a little birthday celebration stogie, but I'm sure it'll be great after all the ribs :smile:


Happy Birthday brother !

Wish I could be there for that food, sounds delish.

Smoke a good one !


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Dayve said:


> 6lbs of babybacks are braising, and 4lbs of spares are in the slow cooker getting ready to meet their final fate on a searing hot grill in about 6 hours. Not sure what I'll have as a little birthday celebration stogie, but I'm sure it'll be great after all the ribs :smile:


Sounds awesome man, Happy Birthday!


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Dayve said:


> 6lbs of babybacks are braising, and 4lbs of spares are in the slow cooker getting ready to meet their final fate on a searing hot grill in about 6 hours. Not sure what I'll have as a little birthday celebration stogie, but I'm sure it'll be great after all the ribs :smile:


Happy Birthday Dave! 
Sound the Feasting horn!
I might have to come up there and crash the party (I'm feeling quite hungry after reading what your going to be having) :lol:. Enjoy the BBQ.

Last night was an Indian Tabac Classic Teepee. 
A pretty good smoke for the money.


----------



## riverdog (Mar 18, 2008)

Had my first Fonseca, a 5-50, yesterday while following de boyz around on our regular Sunday afternoon club round of disc golf. Wasn't playing myself, babying a pulled lateral abdomenal muscle. Giving it a few more days rest before our long weekend golf trip to the Augusta, Georgia this next weekend. At any rate, quite a tasty little stick right down to my thumb. 

Also had an Indian Tabac Anniv. Buffalo that was enjoyable. I was actually pretty surprised at how mild the Buffalo was, in taste and body and it really didn't intensify much in the last third as I would have expected in seven inches worth of tobacco. 

Back to work.........


----------



## BARBARIAN (Feb 19, 2007)

Had little of a 'Cu * Avana' Maduro for lunch today.

Tasted a little like those 'Hush Puppies' Andy was talking about.

Ditched it..............................yeuuuuuch!


----------



## Denahue (Mar 10, 2006)

Perdomo Habano Maduro.... Yummmm!


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Just finishing up a Rocky Patel Fusion Double Maduro that I got from Zito at the PA Herf. 
It is a pretty good smoke. 
Thanks Tim!


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

Will be torching my last Royal Silk Gold churchill,(thanks CM) tonite at the opening ceremonies of the West Tennessee Strawberry Festival.

:woohoo: Cigars and fireworks !

Will try and get some pics !


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

BARBARIAN said:


> Had little of a 'Cu * Avana' Maduro for lunch today.
> 
> Tasted a little like those 'Hush Puppies' Andy was talking about.
> 
> Ditched it..............................yeuuuuuch!


Finally someone else!!!! :lol: Sorry your stogy wasn't good, though


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Just finished a Gurkha Triple Ligero. It was a decent smoke. The draw was pretty tight for almost 3/4 of the smoke and that took away from it quite a bit. Once the draw opened up, the flavor got better.


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

Python said:


> Just finished a Gurkha Triple Ligero. It was a decent smoke. The draw was pretty tight for almost 3/4 of the smoke and that took away from it quite a bit. Once the draw opened up, the flavor got better.


Those are great smokes, don't give up on them!! I have had several & never had draw problems so it may have just been one bad one.


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Whitefish said:


> Those are great smokes, don't give up on them!! I have had several & never had draw problems so it may have just been one bad one.


I have eight more sleeping, so they will get at least 7 more chances :lol:.
I think there was a plug around the 3/4 mark because when I got around there, one spot on the stick swelled up and cracked the wrapper in that spot and that one spot just stayed swollen. It almost looked like a miniture version of that Egg cigar by Drew Estates :lol:.


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Tonight was a local B&M (Aromas) houseblend barber pole robusto.










Edit: Picture added.


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

Had another really good cigar for the blind taste test. It was a great cigar to end a not so great day. I am pretty sure it was some sort of Corojo :ask:


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

http://imageshack.us


Thanks CM, Great Smoke !

http://imageshack.us


So sad,.... my last,.... Royal Silk Gold, ... turned to ash !

So after the fireworks, and a great cigar, FM hits me with this sweet looking stick !

http://imageshack.us


Thanks Brad (FM)

It's a Vegas de Santiago, Secretos del Maestro, diadema.

This was a private lable cigar, but looks very familiar, has a small band under the new one, with( * * D.O. * * ) on it.

Anyone ever seen these ?


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

Just to confuse Stan even more... :roll: 

On Monday after work I went on the deck with a Cinco de Mayo margarita and an outstanding Rocky Patel Fusion.


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Iceman said:


> Just to confuse Stan even more... :roll:
> 
> On Monday after work I went on the deck with a Cinco de Mayo margarita and an outstanding Rocky Patel Fusion.


Of COURSE you did............ :cheeky:


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

I had The Griffins Fuerte last night that Andy had gifted me a few weeks ago. Very tasty cigar, thanks man!


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

I had a Nub Habano late in the afternoon at work...after enjoying the Corojo...










Last night my wife picked out a DaVinci robusto for me and a Havana Honey for her. Some Frangelico to wash it down :wink:










Mine ran like bad dog....but it was pretty good.


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

buzkirk said:


> http://imageshack.us
> 
> 
> It's a Vegas de Santiago, Secretos del Maestro, diadema.


Sorry Stan, didn't mean to confuse ! :mischief:

Here are a couple links I found

https://www.vegassantiago.com

http://www.stogiefresh.com/journal/Ciga ... chill.html

They have some nice, single cigar, cedar travel boxes cheap !

Google is your friend :lol:


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Last night was a gran habano corojo and a r4 maddy... i think all hotels should put the pools on the roof


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Just finishing up this.....



It was pretty tasty.


----------



## BARBARIAN (Feb 19, 2007)

Late Lunch a la Cycle :lol:










Early Dinner a la Cycle :lol:










Can't wait til Supper.......................... :???:


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

Taking on a Indian Tabac robusto from Cigar Fest for lunch. Golf League in 3 hours...BUHYA! ! ! !


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

Just had a Camacho Maduro that I got from C-Fest.

1 down, 57 to go.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

had a casa torano on top of the hyatt at the pool again today... Jax should be here shortly to hitup the island girl cigar bar.. who knows what we'll get into there.


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Sittin on the back porch drinking rum & cherry coke, listening to North Mississippi Allstars, and just fired up my first Royal Silk Gold. I couldn't remember who'd gifted this to me, it's been in my humi for a few months now...went back and found that it was in the bomb Redwings sent me (I think for the football pool?). Thanks man, this is a great smoke! (not that most of you didn't already know this I think :lol


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

Tonight I had a very good Rocky Patel Vintage 92 with about 1 and a half years age on it. Perfect draw, and well balanced this was a great choice for tonights smoke :lol:

http://imageshack.us


----------



## riverdog (Mar 18, 2008)

Cool. Which NMA disc? Love 'em all. Haven't got the newest one yet, the one after Electric Blue Watermelon, but I hear it's very good. I was just listening to Indigenous. If you like NMA and aren't familiar with Indigenous sample some and get familiar. Mato Nanji pretty much channels Hendrix, Santana and SRV. Best "Red House" cover ever!!! Catch y'all in a couple or three days. 8)


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Their newest disk with "Shake" on it...this is the first disk of theirs that I've gotten (Andy) gifted it to me. I'll check Indiginous out...I think I've heard them on Sirius. I've switched over to Umphrey's McGee now :smile:


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Before Jax picked me up to head out to the Island Girl Cigar Bar I pregamed with a Torano Casa Torano Maduro by the pool where there were many fine ladies this afternoon.... Afterwards well... Look at the pics




Jax and I both started the night with a Perdomo Habano Maduro
I followed it up with a Padron 3000 Maddy while Jax tested out the Oliva Nub habano.... Oh and there were plenty of beautiful girls that worked there with cigar knowledge as well as a few hotties smokin it up with the boys!! If anyone EVER passes through Jacksonville make sure you hit this place up for sure!

Oh and Jax... as fair warning bro.... start building the bunker now :twisted:


----------



## slowburning (May 20, 2007)

I just finished smoking a Hoyo de Monterrey Regalos EL 2007. The first EL of any kind for me.

This is the remaining.


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Acesfull said:


> Jax and I both started the night with a Perdomo Habano Maduro. I followed it up with a Padron 3000 Maddy while Jax tested out the Oliva Nub habano.... Oh and there were plenty of beautiful girls that worked there with cigar knowledge as well as a few hotties smokin it up with the boys!! If anyone EVER passes through Jacksonville make sure you hit this place up for sure!
> 
> Oh and Jax... as fair warning bro.... start building the bunker now :twisted:


I'm glad you had a good time last night, I did as well. Good thing you were able to skate out of your conferance social function for a few smokes in the company of single college girls wearing.....well, you were there. :lol: There's nothing better in life....

After the bomb Bob (Python) sent me I've had to add re-enforcements to my bunker....It should hold up. **Fingers crossed**

Gents - If you've never had the Nub give it a whirl. The flavor hits you almost as soon as you light up and it goes strong till the very, very end. Don't let the size mislead you - it's a solid 45-60 mins smoke.


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Got home from work this afternoon and just couldn't stomache doing chores around the house right away. So I settled out back with a:









Rocky Patel REO Robusto

Just too damn nice outside to be stuck in the house. :lol:


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Yesterday's list included the Punch which I posted earlier, a Victor Sinclair Bohemian Red Cuban Corojo, a CAO Criollo, and finished the day up with a Joya De Nicaragua Celebracion for me and a Java Maduro for the wife.


----------



## BARBARIAN (Feb 19, 2007)




----------



## Newby (Dec 23, 2007)

I had a IT Maduro (yes Stan, I said maduro :smile: ) today after a long day of working in the rain. A pretty nice smoke, woody with vanilla finish. Jax I will have to send you a couple more to see if you like them any better with age.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Lunch...



and look at the ducks!!!!! so cute....... I'd say I'm hungry now....


----------



## skeletor121 (Dec 13, 2007)

I am sitting down with a Rocky Patel Fusion MM (green label, maduro) since all of you have been writing about them. I also brought out an Icon Twain. Gonna sit down, play some online poker and catch up reading the Outdoor Life Magazines that have been getting ignored.


Edit: I am just going to have the Rocky Patel tonight. I have some chores around the house to finish tonight


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

Wednesday evening I went by the B&M after work to celebrate the final stake being driven in the Hildabeast's heart with a Lot 23 toro. I love the Lot 23s.


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

Golf League Tues evening saw the demise of a Gispert Churchill and a Don Kiki Red label...










Hmm...dead even drives off #5.....










Today for lunch I grabbed a AVO (?) robusto. It was 1 of a trio we got for wearing the CI shirt to CigarFest...


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

Toby, I believe that was a Don Lino, Africa, Duma. ^

Good smoke, haven't tried the new blend, but the old one was nice.


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

buzkirk said:


> Toby, I believe that was a Don Lino, Africa, Duma. ^
> 
> Good smoke, haven't tried the new blend, but the old one was nice.


Show how much I pay attention....:roll: It was a pretty good smoke, about a med with excellent taste...lingered on the palate as expected.

Got your 'postage fee' ready to fly.... :mischief: Should be on the way tomorrow morning... :beerchug:


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

Don't destroy me !

It was only like 7 bucks !

Did anyone at the Golf corse notice the Seniors Classic shirt !

Not many of those around !


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

One guy...my Boss....but he's old....:wink:


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Newby said:


> Jax I will have to send you a couple more to see if you like them any better with age.


Sorry bro, I don't know how I overlooked this.

I've still got a few IT Maddys' in the humi....in fact gonna give 'em another month or so then I'm gonna fire them up....


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

I hada Onyx Reserve and my gf smoked a 3 siglos with me.. and LIKE IT :shock:


----------



## indoorplant (Oct 2, 2007)

Perdomo La Tradicion Reserve, nice tabaco flavor, medium bodied, good for the price


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

Slwo day at work...rain is abating and it should be a great weekend. Smoking a Dom Tomas Sun Grown Robusto










EEEEEEEKKKKKKKK!!! Mothra vs. Don Tomas....RUN!!!!!


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

Acesfull said:


> I hada Onyx Reserve and my gf smoked a 3 siglos with me.. and LIKE IT :shock:


You oughta MARRY that woman...:shock:


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

i just may... but for other reasons


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

Friday night I grabbed an Ashton Sungrown. About an inch into the cigar it became so bitter I had to pitch it. Just left a terrible taste in my mouth... :cheeky: 

However on Saturday I am headed to a Perdomo event and Wine Tasting at the local B&M. Being a Perdomo pimp means I should really enjoy this afternoon... :banana:


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

I hate you Rick! That...or I'm just insanely jealous :wink:


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Last night was a Cusano Corojo 1997. It was a pretty good smoke.


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

Last night was a AF 8-5-8 maduro for me and a 8-5-8 Nat for my buddy.

These were SA~WEET, with a little over 3 years age on them.


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Had that new Alec Bradley last night, whose name now escapes my failing-memory mind. Extremely peppery. Just like I like 'em. Hung out with Cesar Blanco, the patriarch of the Blanco family and the makers of the Los Blanco's line, who was visiting my B&M last night. He bought me a Indonesian Sumatra wrapped cigar from his line(the reddish/orangish coloured banded one). Think it was around $5.50 at retail. Had some peppery notes to it and I was pleasantly surprised. They make tons of private-labeled for cigar retailers across the country and have a relationship with the Placenica's who make a ton of cigars for the bigger guys.( like most of Rocky's line). They buy tobacco from all over the world, have 4 factory's in Hondurus and 3 factory's in Nicaragua, grow and cure tobacco in both places, and sell tobacco to everyone. What a fascinating fella. We talked blends-you know me! :wink:


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Sounds like a good time Stan! After lunch today I sat on the back porch and enjoyed my last (sniff, sniff...for now) Brazilia outta my humi. Great smoke as always.


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Had a Perdomo Habano Corojo and a LFD Lig while listening to the General this afternoon.


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Last night was the Pepin Garcia 601 gifted from Nick (Ace) - Very damn good cigar. This was my first 601 smoke and it definately made a great first impression. Thanks again bro!

This afternoon; while at the B&M I reached for a San Cristobal Supremo; always a tasty smoke.


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

Tonite was a good nite, steaks on the grill, my buddy moving back to town, and a couple of good smokes.

Enjoyed with a bottle of Rockbridge,2004, Tusconora Red, wine.

Centro Fino SG, for me and a Gurkha Regent for him.


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Just finishing up a La Gloria Cubana Serie R Maduro. It is Ok, it just doesn't do anything for me. 
I have also tried the regular La Gloria Cubana Maduro and have the same feeling about that one. I will have to try the Natural wrapper sticks next.


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

It was a busy night!!! I had about 12 magaritas ( my first ever) a Padron 64 maddy, a Gurkha triple Ligero, & a Reo with Nick & Jimmy!! A great time was had by all....Jimmy has the pics!!


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

I can't wait to see the pics!


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

I had..
5 Vegas Shorty
Habano Nub
Diamond Crown Maximus
Rockey Patel Edge
and a Camacho Corojo

that was just today alone... and in that order


----------



## olsaltybastard (Dec 25, 2007)

I started this weekend with a Legends Perdomo; very nice smoke. Next was IT super fuerte maddy; not bad but didn't thrill me. Last night, it was IT Cameroon legend gorilla. This was a huge smoke; my jaw tired from smoking it. It tasted pretty good, maybe a bit better than the previous smoke. I'll end the day with either a Punch Magnum or a Punch Rare Corojo.


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

I'm sittin on my back porch listenin to some good jams...got ribs smokin in the grill (see Chef Phil's "Oh My God Ribs" recipe) and a Perdomo Cabinet Series smokin in my hand :lol: The ribs smell fantastic already and the cigar tastes great too.


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

I had a Casa Torano on the way to work. 
It tasted much better than the previous Casa Toranos that I smoked. This was the first time that I had one as my first smoke of the day. I guess that I need a clean palette to get some taste from this stick :lol:.


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

I love the Torano's but I do tend to make them the first smoke of the day when I have them.


----------



## dozenmonkeyz (Nov 9, 2007)

Along with a ton of other sticks like San Cristobal, Cu-Avana maddy, Foseca Serie F, this crazy week included a Blue Label robusto. Delicious!


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

tonight had a tatuaje havana... it was niiiiiiiiiiice


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

dozenmonkeyz said:


> Along with a ton of other sticks like San Cristobal, Cu-Avana maddy, Foseca Serie F, this crazy week included a Blue Label robusto. Delicious!


Cool, always great to put a face with the name !


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Just finished an Onyx Reserve. It was a pretty good smoke.


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Last night was poker night...enjoyed a Gurkha Triple Ligero followed by a Indian Tobac maddy. Both very nice :smile:


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

Saturday was a slow day and the weather was good enough to get outside for a little while for a smoke and some wine & cheese










No idea what this one was...a CigarFest fine. There was an ICON band at the foot....It was really good though...:roll:










Sunday I finished up a Blind Taste test for Kevin. If you know what it is...SHHHHHHHHH don't tell anybody until Kevin posts the results...please...:smile:










For lunch today I chose a La Caya Cameroon robusto. I'm liking them thar Cameroons.... :twisted:










When I went outside...I found some casualties of the 50 mph winds we had here last night.... 



















Gonna be 70 tomorrow...:woohoo:


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Enjoying a nice REO this thing tastes so gooooooood...


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

Today after work I had, what else, a Perdomo Habano Corojo... :smoke:


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Sparhawk said:


> No idea what this one was...a CigarFest fine. There was an ICON band at the foot....It was really good though...:roll:


Toby, that looks like a Felipe Gregorio Millennium Icon.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Fired up a Perdomo Lot 23. This is one tasty stogey


----------



## olsaltybastard (Dec 25, 2007)

To finish the weekend off, I had a DPG Cuban Classic. To be perfectly honest, I did not care for this smoke one bit. I brushed my teeth, waited 1/2 and hour, and fired up a Punch Rare Corojo. These I've had about six months and they are aging nicely. The first one I had was not very enjoyable. This one produced vast quantities of smoke and a nice flavor. This left me very satisfied when it was finished. I really enjoy smokes that have a heavy effect.


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Just finished up a Gran Habano 3 Siglos Fuma that Aces sent me. It was a pretty good smoke.
Thanks Nick!


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

I'm very excited, I smoked my first Opus-X and it was absolutely amazing!


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Just finished a 5 Vegas Series 'A'.


----------



## Newby (Dec 23, 2007)

Saturday night I had a San Cristobal churchill size. Great smoke, I would say full bodied. Starts off woody and finishes sweet.


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2008)

Had a CAO X-2 today. Worst cigar I ever had in my life. That is me at least. Burned great just never had the flavor. To each his own.









Nice pic though


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

Python said:


> Sparhawk said:
> 
> 
> > No idea what this one was...a CigarFest fine. There was an ICON band at the foot....It was really good though...:roll:
> ...


AH.....:lol: Thanks. It was pretty good. I liked this one


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Last night I settled out back as the sun went down with a:









Rocky Patel Edge Lite Toro

Great cigar to finish off the day with....


----------



## dozenmonkeyz (Nov 9, 2007)

redmondp said:


> Had a CAO X-2 today. Worst cigar I ever had in my life. That is me at least. Burned great just never had the flavor. To each his own.


That's a bummer, man, those are one of my top fives. Like you said though, each his own, but it does suck to get into a stick and realize it's not your type. That is a good picture too.

Last night had another IT Super Fuerte natural. Great smokes for less than $2 each.


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

This afternoon was an Oliveros 1927. Not the best smoke I've had from their line, but good none the less.


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

I had a Gibao (Cibao..I can't tell) torpedo from CigarFest...What a dog rocket. Barely got through the first 1/3 and pitched it. My Boss was smoking a Gispert Churchill










Notice the 15 lb Glass ashtray...Come ON...BRING IT ON! :lol:


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Sorry about the Cammy, Patrick. I'm not a big fan, but do enjoy the Ashton Heritage, on occasion.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Breakfast:



Lunch:


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Smoked a Graycliff Double Espresso this morning.. and WOW one of the best cigars I ever had. Too bad it was a double espresso and only lasted about 45 minutes


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Acesfull said:


> Smoked a Graycliff Double Espresso this morning.. and WOW one of the best cigars I ever had. Too bad it was a double espresso and only lasted about 45 minutes


I'm gonna give the one you sent me a few more days to rest then it's going up in smoke.....this was at the top of my "Must try list".....

*And oh yeah.....birds away!* :lol:


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Those Double Expresso's are so tasty!

I'm sitting out back on the porch enjoying a Gurkha Fuerte and rum & coke :smoke:


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Tonight a La Aurora Barrel Aged I just picked up will go up in smoke... I loved the first one Tim gave me..... I saw them in the humi at the store and bought two more.


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Just finishing up a Fonseca Habana Seleccion that I got from Andy. 
This was a really good smoke, I like it a lot.
Thanks Andy!


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Looks delishous!!!!!!!! Burned ok.....

Looks are decieving....... it was average.

About a c......

(Only like about 30% of the maduros I try.... )


----------



## JTokash (Jan 3, 2008)

Well........










... this *was* a Carlos Torano Signature Toro that I finished about 10:30PM tonight after enjoying it for about an hour and a half. It was a very nice cigar - flawless construction, tons of smoke, great flavor, and great aroma. This is one of the top 10 cigars that I've ever smoked, possibly in the top 5 just for the "ash factor" LOL.

This one just had me laughing my ass off because the ash just wouldn't fall. Then just after this shot.... I had a lap FULL of ashes! 

-JT


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2008)

Having a Graycliff Crystal Pirate right now and it's standing up to the Graycliff brand. Great big mouths of smoke with great taste's of spice, chocolate, and vanilla. I would not expect anything else. 
Great cigar. This is for sure one for Joe to try. 

No pic's. Enjoying this stick too much to get the Digi.


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

Cycleman said:


> Looks delishous!!!!!!!! Burned ok.....
> 
> Looks are decieving....... it was average.
> 
> ...


I KNOW that screen door....not sure about those feet...:wink:

Nice looking cigar, Heard they were VG...might have to grab me one and try it.


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Last night was a Legends Purple Label (Graycliff) that I got from Nick. 
Thanks Nick!

It was a decent smoke, I was a little let down. I had high hopes about it but it just wasn't as good as I thought it would be. I did smoke it really late last night so I will try another one earlier in the day and see if it gets any better.


----------



## olsaltybastard (Dec 25, 2007)

Last night, I tried a Legends Maroon (Nestor Plasencia). This was one very tasty smoke. Not very complex; it stayed the same from start to finish. I would say medium bodied with a full flavor. This one will be in the regular rotation.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Python said:


> Last night was a Legends Purple Label (Graycliff) that I got from Nick.
> Thanks Nick!
> 
> It was a decent smoke, I was a little let down. I had high hopes about it but it just wasn't as good as I thought it would be. I did smoke it really late last night so I will try another one earlier in the day and see if it gets any better.


I wasnt a huge fan of them either to be honest.. but different people have different tastes

anyways.... up to what im smoking

this is one of the BEST cigars I have ever smoked. Its a Dona Flor Selecao and goes for about $4 a stick at Jungle Jims. Anyways, its a nice creamy smoke... I'd say a medium body stick that produces alot of flavorful smoke. If you find one of these pick it up.. you wont regret it. I believe it got a 92 from Cigar Aficianado


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Just went and picked up a box of 50 for $180 +tax


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Sittin out back listenin to North Mississippi Allstars (got a copy of another of their cd's today from a friend), enjoying a Sol Cubano Series B Robusto with a nice cold Yuengling...good end to the day.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

OH MY GOODNESS>.......

*1495 BRAZIL....... OUTSTANDING!!!!!!!!*

http://imageshack.us


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

i dont see a cigar


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Cycleman said:


> http://imageshack.us


Now that's a quality ash! :lol:


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

Wednesday night was a Pete's Wicked Ale and an outstanding Perdomo Habano Corojo. I am a big time Perdomo pimp now... 8)


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

:shock: Thought they might be a little too strong for you, Rick? Either your 'buds are changing OR I'm becoming a wimp......? :wink:


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

StantheTaxMan said:


> :shock: Thought they might be a little too strong for you, Rick? Either your 'buds are changing OR I'm becoming a wimp......? :wink:


Your 'buds are fine. They are a more full bodied cigar than I usually prefer, but these are so smooth and loaded with flavor that I really enjoy them. I wont smoke them on an empty stomach though...


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Iceman said:


> StantheTaxMan said:
> 
> 
> > :shock: Thought they might be a little too strong for you, Rick? Either your 'buds are changing OR I'm becoming a wimp......? :wink:
> ...


<putting his arm around the lug> Dude! Let me show you my humi?! :wink:


----------



## markk96-cr (Sep 24, 2007)

I had a Slow Age 826 thats been sitting in my humi for a few months. It was a nice cigar.


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

StantheTaxMan said:


> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> > StantheTaxMan said:
> ...


Ummmm.... Stan.... is that a Churchill in your pocket or are you just happy to see me...... :lol:


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

He said "Churchill", right? NOT, petit corona............


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Obviously talking about a cigar :lol:


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

Yesterday enjoyed a smoke while looking a the recent mail....that's dangerous...










Then a IT Gorilla waiting for chicken nuggets and fries toast up for the kids










T'day is a 2'fer

A Playboy Robusto










and a Torano










No telling what I'll have tonight.....


----------



## olsaltybastard (Dec 25, 2007)

Last night, I tried a Partagas Spanish Rosado for the first time. That was a very tasty smoke. Medium body and full flavor. Very rich!!


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Toby... whatchya think of that Playboy smoke.... be honest..... 


:|


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

[No message]


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Unfortunately I don't have a pic. But I had a Cohiba XV 660 last night and it was spectacular. I paired it with a Paulaner Salvator Double Bock. It seemed weird to me, but the beer was almost too strong for the cigar.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

commonsenseman said:


> Unfortunately I don't have a pic. But I had a Cohiba XV 660 last night and it was spectacular. I paired it with a Paulaner Salvator Double Bock. It seemed weird to me, but the beer was almost too strong for the cigar.


Photos are not manditory..... 

Sounds like a great cigar!!!!!!!! Never heard of that one and .... so I must go hunting!


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

If it helps I bought it at Famous-smoke, but it looks like they don't have them anymore. Here's the link though.

http://www.famous-smoke.com/cigars/sear ... inum/15511


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Sat outback this evening minding my own business smoking a:









Carlos Torano Signature Edition

Man I love these cigars! I wish my picture could give justice to the amount of smoke coming off this puppy!


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

is that florida i see in the background..... ugh its been rainy and cold since the day i got back here in shitty ohio


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

That would be Florida you are seeing in the background my friend. Actually technically it is my backyard and the deck I built, but they both reside in the Sunny State of Florida. :lol:


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

JAX said:


> That would be Florida you are seeing in the background my friend. Actually technically it is my backyard and the deck I built, but they both reside in the Sunny State of Florida. :lol:


Jax has a BIG DECK!!!!!!!

wow..... :wink:


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Had a Tempus last night, the new one from Alec Bradley. A little pepper bomb!


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

Cycleman said:


>


I had a Lot 23 too... Fantastic cigar that is well set in my top 5.


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

Home from the Salt mines...and a quick trip to the package store...ready to relax

JW Dundee Amber Ale and a Tatiana for her, Pale Ale and Cinco Vegas for me :drinking:










A nice cheese tray starting at noon and going clockwise -Garlic dill pickle spears, smoked Gouda, some great organic butter crackers, cracked pepper water crackers, Havarti Dill and some fresh Mozzarella.










Then it was dinner time... :hungry:

Some steamed corn on the cob










Some Wisconsin Beer Brats and Hebrew National Dogs (Yo Stan :dude: )
My kids like those over any other kid....










Finished off dinner with a Gurkha Fuerte...This one didn't fall apart :banana:


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

Cycleman said:


> Toby... whatchya think of that Playboy smoke.... be honest.....
> 
> :|


Like I have a choice with the honesty part with you Brother...:wink:

I didn't especially like it. It was OK, but nothing to write home about. Burn, smoke all pretty good. The taste didn't do anything for me. This was from CigarFest, and I don't see me buying more anytime soon....


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Last night was a Rocky Patel Fusion. It was a good smoke.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Sparhawk said:


> Cycleman said:
> 
> 
> > Toby... whatchya think of that Playboy smoke.... be honest.....
> ...


Cool.... pretty much what I thought, but I would sum it up faster....

They SUCKED....... :lol:

Awesome photos brother!!!!!!!!! I gained 4 pounds, just looking at the photos..... YUMMY!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Andy and I are at the Woodland smokin it up. I'm enjoying an Oliva Serie V figurado and Andy went with a Padron 3000 Maddy


----------



## riverdog (Mar 18, 2008)

Long, long week after taking a long weekend for disc golf last weekend. Settled in on the side of Ramcat Ridge this evening with a Pilsner Urquell and my first La Gloria Serie R gifted from a friend. Very tasty little stick. Gonna have to work my system into a tolerance for the fuller body though. Now to a Red Stripe, a shower and the sack.


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Had a tasty Hoyo de Monterrey tonight while playin pool at the bar. Tasty little stick that changed on me a few times, going from a nice spicey pepper sort of flavor to a smooth woody tobacco flavor, and back again. Gonna have to pick a few more of those up


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

CRider said:


> Had a tasty Hoyo de Monterrey tonight while playin pool at the bar. Tasty little stick that changed on me a few times, going from a nice spicey pepper sort of flavor to a smooth woody tobacco flavor, and back again. Gonna have to pick a few more of those up


Which Hoyo ?


----------



## slowburning (May 20, 2007)

I just finished two possibly "beetle infected" Cusano Xclusivo back to back.
Very nice smoke otherwise. :lol: :lol: :crazy: :dude:


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Last night was a Legends by Perdomo.


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)




----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Now THAT is a tasty looking drink!!!!!! 

Afternoon Tom! Hope you're well.


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

Cycleman said:


> Now THAT is a tasty looking drink!!!!!!
> 
> Afternoon Tom! Hope you're well.


Gotta luv that Texas Root Beer !

Still very sore, but I was having a nicotine fit, and didn't want to put a dip in on these stiches.

Thanks for asking, have a Great weekend my brother !


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

After picking up some hardwood floor for my newly relocated office and installing hardware on the kitchen cabinets I settled out back to do some work on my school project. Couldn't resist the urge though to smoke this:









Rocky Patel Fusion MM (Courtesy of Ace)

Nick - Although I was side tracked working my project, I did notice how similiar this was to the Fusion but with a little bit more spice and a great aroma behind it. I absolutely enjoyed this very good lookin' smoke. You can expect to see more posting with this cigar in it sometime in the near future.


----------



## dozenmonkeyz (Nov 9, 2007)

Typical busy weekend so far, but I managed to squeeze in some sticks. Friday, while getting drunk and clubbing a little white ball around, I had a Leon Jimenes No. 1, a mild 7.5"x50 monster gifted to me from my boss. Good stick that lasted about 10-11 holes. Following the great steak dinner I had a 5 Vegas corona.

Yesterday I had an AWESOME smoke:










A Gran Habano #5 (corojo) Gran Robusto. Sooooo good! If you haven't tried this full bodied and spicy cigar, then get to it :smile: Coincidently, it's CI's one day deal today, 10 of them for $22 + shipping. Here's the link if you're interested http://www.cigarsinternational.com/html/spec_jc.asp?globalt=1.


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Last night was a Hoyo De Monterrey Dark Sumatra.


Today on the ride to work was a Kahlua.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Took this pic earlier.. it was inspired by the 9mm you see...... Anyways needless to say the Camacho you see in the pic no longer exists


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

This evening, after the rain passed, I enjoyed a Carlos Torano Virtuoso Encore.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Acesfull said:


> Took this pic earlier.. it was inspired by the 9mm you see...... Anyways needless to say the Camacho you see in the pic no longer exists


Awesome looking piece of steel bro.........


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Its actually my gf's grandma's. The picture doesnt do it justice. I wish I had a real camera to capture the detail of the engraving on it. And the handgrip is real pearl.... But all I had with me is my camera phone... soo oh well.

Anyways I just capped my weekend off with the CC Monte that Jax bombed me with.. thanks again! Its appearance fooled me as it was light in color but it was loaded with flavor and got me buzzing a little....


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Probably should of warned ya...don't let the wrapper mis-lead ya....it's a very smooth but FLAVORFUL puppy! :lol: 

Glad it hit the spot for ya bro - that RP Fusion MM you nailed me with was unbelievably good IMO. Ofcourse, I'm a closet Maddy whore so...........

Next up on my list is that Greycliff Double Espresso....waiting for the perfect day to fire that puppy up.


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Just finished an Indian Tabac Super Fuerte.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

I am a HUGE fan of the RP Fusion MM! Probably one of my new favorites! Up there with the Cuban Blend, and the Edge.


----------



## BARBARIAN (Feb 19, 2007)

My last 9 smokes have all been Gurkhas, courtesy of James, thanks again Brother
No pics..........y'all know what a Gurkha looks like.....yeah I thought so. :lol:


----------



## 19redwings (Mar 2, 2007)

Had a NUB 3x58 Cammy last night.

Mmmmmm Mmmmmmm GOOD!!


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

Yard sales and yard work.. Oh yeah&#8230;cigars. There isn't a better way to spend a Saturday.

Landscaping pics will be forthcoming, but in the meantime, we spend the late afternoon on the deck with a couple of friends, a hot grill and a GREAT lineup. Started with a Gurkha Expedition and a JW Dundee Indian Pale Ale. See that ashtray? Glass circa 1960 weighs about a pound. $0.25










Then appetizers showed up just in the nick of time.










Followed by a IT Gorilla and a Pale Ale










The Pre-Grilling line up: Brats and Mahi Mahi. Half with Olive oil and lemon, half with a Salmon rub










THEN&#8230;.in started to rain&#8230;.we had to move the table under the roof but the BBQ was still working fine.



















Some Post-grilling bill of fare










Steams were quick and delicious&#8230;sorry guys, nothing left&#8230;










Al said and done, we braved the wind and rain and were rewarded by a nice rainbow in the eastern sky


----------



## markk96-cr (Sep 24, 2007)

Man that was a good day.


----------



## Newby (Dec 23, 2007)

Anyways I just capped my weekend off with the CC Monte that Jax bombed me with.. thanks again! Its appearance fooled me as it was light in color but it was loaded with flavor and got me buzzing a little....

[/quote]

Is that a Monte #4? If so, those are one of my favorites. Great smokes that are smooth but full of flavor and punch.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Not sure.. its a Cuban Monte.. on the label it just said "Montecristo Habana" Jax was kind enough to bomb me with it


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

I believe it's a #2, the big torp, the #4's are more of a corona size.

You really get the full flavor of the blend with this one (#2)

Awesome Smoke, a true benchmark cigar.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

buzkirk said:


> I believe it's a #2, the big torp, the #4's are more of a corona size.
> 
> You really get the full flavor of the blend with this one (#2)
> 
> Awesome Smoke, a true benchmark cigar.


Yes it was about toro in length and ring but was a torp.. so I'd call it a #2 if thats what it sounds like all I know is that it was gooooood


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

It's a Monte #2.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Just got into this san cristobol.... kinda blah so far but we'll see how it ends up being


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

http://imageshack.us


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

Had a very nice Vibe Corojo (From Rick, Thanks again!!) while on a walk with the wife & daughter. Good little smoke!!!


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Had a 5 Vegas Gold earlier. Trying to figure out what I'll be burning tonight.

Nice pics Toby and Michael!


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Graycliff... do eeeet


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

That sounds good. It will meet it's fate tonight :lol:.


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

Monday night I got home from work and headed out to the deck with a fantastic Perdomo Habano Corojo... Does that surprise anyone?? I love these seegars... :smoke:


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Last night, on the advice from Nick :lol:, I had a Graycliff Crystal that he sent me. 
It was a pretty good smoke. I didn't pick up on much of the pepper and spice that is supposed to be there, but it was still a good smoke. 

Thanks Nick!


----------



## slowburning (May 20, 2007)

Just finished a Bahia Gold White churchill. Nice stick.

I am now ready to go to work.

(If I was not satisfied, I will continue to smoke until I find satsfaction. Woman, one the other hand...... :lol: :lol: )


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

Great weather for a duck...see the puddle around the tree??? Sheeeesh

Grabbed a Padilla Series 68 Robusto. Nice burn, great draw, lots of smoke, good taste but WAY too strong for me....this'll be my last one...


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Just fired up a Gispert Churchill, a nice smoke.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

too strong? feel free to send my way if you have any left :lol:


----------



## riverdog (Mar 18, 2008)

Iceman said:


> Monday night I got home from work and headed out to the deck with a fantastic Perdomo Habano Corojo... Does that surprise anyone?? I love these seegars... :smoke:


Doesn't surprise me. :roll: Five months ago I thought Mac Lords and Playboys were tits and beer. :dunno: Ahhh how quickly us youngun's grow out of short pants.


----------



## Dusty2119 (Aug 10, 2007)

Sparhawk said:


> Great weather for a duck...see the puddle around the tree??? Sheeeesh
> 
> Grabbed a Padilla Series 68 Robusto. Nice burn, great draw, lots of smoke, good taste but WAY too strong for me....this'll be my last one...


Sorry you didn't like those Toby. I personally think they're a great cigar. Unfortunately I'm down to my last one but I think you've helped me with my choice for tonights cigar.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

smokin a dona flor selecao... hey cycle did you ever find a B&M with these this past weekend?


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Just finished up a Victor Sinclair Bohemian Black while prepping the grill. It was very tasty.


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

Dusty2119 said:


> Sparhawk said:
> 
> 
> > Great weather for a duck...see the puddle around the tree??? Sheeeesh
> ...


I'm thinkin' it was the timing, not necessarily the smoke. It looked great, it burned great, the draw was perfect...yeah bad timing...

it was a Robusto, maybe a Toro or a Churchill would better suit me. I'm shopping this weekend in Pittsburgh....:roll:

Ace..outta luck...it was my only one...a CigarFest freebie....


----------



## markk96-cr (Sep 24, 2007)

Just got home my sons 8th grade graduation, and I am sitting out on the deck have a Sol Cubano Series B, I really like these.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

I capped the night off with a RP MM... soo yummy


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Ended my day with a Gurkha Legend series.


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Last night I had a Hoya De Nicaragua, a very nice smoke.

I then tried to smoke an Indian Tabac Classic, but it was plugged really bad so I just threw it out and lit up a pipe.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

My Graycliff 1666's landed today!!! Im smokin one of these tonight fo' sho'


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Little LSB action tonight. Don't usually smoke during the week so it's a "wild card" night.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

all i have to say is WOW!!! I love this stogey!!


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Enjoying a Gurkha Beast.. hence the background


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Lunch today.... Rocky Samatra....


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

What a great freaking picture!!!


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Whitefish said:


> What a great freaking picture!!!


You know... your posts make me realize how blessed I am,,,,,

I forget how cool it is here and you always make me realize...... I need to be happy'er.......

Thanks bro.


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

Cycleman said:


> Whitefish said:
> 
> 
> > What a great freaking picture!!!
> ...


No problem....that is what we are here for!!!!

I took a mid-week vacation & hopped on the 4-wheeler, grabbed a Fonseca Cubano Limitado that has been sitting in the Humi since last June when Bill slaughtered me with it (Thanks again Bro!!). It was GREAT!!!!!!


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

Looks like somone got an oil change :lol:


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Whitefish said:


> Cycleman said:
> 
> 
> > Whitefish said:
> ...


Damn.... now I wanta be you!!

Where is the photo of the wet bever???


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

thehat101 said:


> Looks like somone got an oil change :lol:


Yep...AND I did it myself :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Guess what I did with the old oil..... :wink:


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

there was a fire at andy's tonight!


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2008)

*smoke*

Just enjoyed the first RS Gold that Didier sent me for my BD. Sitting in the humi for 7 months. Man, this was delish. Could not find the cutter so, had to use my HD cutter that CM sent to me. I know it looks bad but, had no effect on the taste of the cigar. What a injustice I did here. Sorry.


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

LSB last night. Had a 601 Black Label(Conn Shade) and a Perdomo Habano Coroyo.


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Redmond, I think that might just be THE coolest ashtray I've ever seen! Bummer bout the cut...but hey, it didn't unravel & it tasted good right? I've had to do that in a pinch myself...the worst part is spitting out the lil bits of tobacco while enjoying the cigar :lol:


----------



## riverdog (Mar 18, 2008)

Showed up a couple of hours early for our regular Wednesday afternoon round of disc golf, hiked down to a cool, heavily shaded creek on the property, strung my small hammock where I could see up and down the creek, opened a Red Stripe, and set fire to an AB Triology Corojo. Spent the next hour enjoying the changes it went through burning down and watching a Kingfisher work the shallows feeding a brood somewhere upstream. The nap that followed was almost as enjoyable. 8)

And thanks Michael. When I'm in the middle of a ten hour surgery day and wound tight enough to squeak when I fart, it's pretty easy to forget how fortunate I am to live where I do and be able to take these Wednesday afternoons......... and just settle down. 8) 8) 8)


----------



## riverdog (Mar 18, 2008)

Whitefish said:


> Cycleman said:
> 
> 
> > Whitefish said:
> ...


Cool spot. Can't you just feel your BP drop............


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

Cycleman said:


> Lunch today.... Rocky Samatra....


WE all need to take a step back and see what we have. That is an awesome shot. In two week I'm in Maine for my Daughter's wedding and then off for 8 days of vacation...I hope to have MANY MANY days like yours C-man...


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Some great pictures guys! I do believe I might go sit along the water with a fishin rod sometime this weekend if I can find time between grilling's :lol: I think we can all find something that sucks about our lives...it's not all that hard. It's really cool though when someone points out something in our lives that we take for granted that really is pretty special. It's different for everyone of course, which is what makes it interesting. Michael's got the beach...Andy's got that 4wheeler...Nick buys so many cigars I wanna scream...and I'll admit to a pang of jealousy each time (not in a bad way). Then I look around a bit...think back 4 or 5 years, and realize that my life ain't so damn bad either. 

Anyhow...enough of that rambling...just a thank you to all my brothers for brightening up the morning for me, it's appreciated.


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Great pics everyone!

I had no stogie last night or so far today . 
Hopefully I will find some time to have one tonight when I get home.


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

It's a grilling Day at work...Burgers, dogs, chicken Brats for 60 people..

Started withe Cinco Vegas 2008 Limitada...not impressed










2nd round of dogs and a Punch Gran Puro










Gonna grill again tonight at home...yummy ! ! !

Oh yeah..I get *PAID *for grilling at work....What a Country ! ! ! ! !


----------



## dozenmonkeyz (Nov 9, 2007)

Last night, found a half-way decent spot to sit behind the hotel and smoked a IT Super Fuerte natural. Ride home today had a CI Legends La Aurora and it was pretty good. Jealous of all the scenery - I'm just happy to finally get home!


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

Arturo Fuente Hemmingway Best Seller



Best Seller, is only a half inch longer than the Short story.
But it's almost double the price. :shock:


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Last night was a Gurkha Legend.


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Hung out at the B&M this afternoon...started off with a Comacho 10th anniversary. Lil spicey, pretty tasty smoke! Followed that with the new Gurkha XO. They just got them in today, I got the first one outta the box :smile: Not bad, pretty tasty, but the draw was a bit on the tight side. Finished off the afternoon with a Hoyo de Monterrey Hoyo de Tradicion. What a great way to spend an afternoon.


----------



## Citizen_Carrier (Apr 27, 2008)

I've built up a supply to get me through almost the next three months of my deployment to Kuwait.

H. Upmann Vintage Cameroon, Churchill.
-I'd probably have to classify this as my favorite cigar. I've never had a bad experience with one of them.

Punch Grand Cru Vintage 2000
-Got these as a deal along with some other cigars. I really like these full flavored cigars. Only about 7 left.

Arturo Fuente Churchill Maduro
-I consider this an excellent after dinner cigar. Emphasis on "after dinner". I once lit one up on an empty stomach while waiting on some laundry and _after_ I'd spent about an hour on a treadmill. I finished the cigar...but I had to go lie down afterwards.

Thompson Phoenix
-They spoke highly of this house blend in Thompson's catalogue, but I'm kind of underwhelmed by them. Too mild for my taste. Nothing about it that reaches out and gets your attention.

Hoyo de Monterrey
-Got a bundle of 25 of these maduro Churchills for about $50. Again, a little too mild for my taste. Additionally, about 1/3 of them are packed too tightly and have too heavy a draw, severely diminishing the experience.

Belinda Prominente
-I enjoy these cedar-wrapped Churchills a lot.


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

On the drive to work today I had a Torano 1916.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Posted for Buzz......

Had to do a little paint job, but she is not a real person anyways..... hahaha

100 anus'es,,,,,,,,

Butt it tasted pretty good...... HAHahaha :lol:

http://imageshack.us

:|


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

I think I saw this last nite !

Along with a slured soundtrac ! :shock: 

Have a Strong weekend brother !

Tom


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

buzkirk said:


> I think I saw this last nite !
> 
> Along with a slured soundtrac ! :shock:
> 
> ...


Yes... the slure... was last night....

The smoke as about 3pm today....... :lol:


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Last night was a Victor Sinclair Bohemian (Cuban Corojo) fired at me from the Monkey. Much more enjoyable then the first one I tried. Draw was vastly improved with humi time and a little shorter snip. I haven't had many corojo cigars for some reason, but I tell ya, I'm gonna explore these alot more now!

This evening was a Pepin 601 dropped on my @ss courtesy of the imfamous BBS. This is the second one I've had and I'm just as impressed as I was with the first one. Pepin and I are probably gonna become good friends....well at least his stogies and I will be. :lol:


----------



## smoke-all-day (Apr 15, 2008)

ill be smoking some serie v's when i get em tuesday. just in time for the end of the month


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Just finished a great 5Vegas A Churchill...what a great smoke.


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

Had a Serie V Figurado last night...it was not very good, IMO. Kind of flat & lacking substance & complexity. I will have to make amends today by smoking an old standby....but which one? :hmm:


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

try a serie V torp.... it wont disappoint you.. i like those better than the figurados..


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Last night I had a 5 Vegas Shorty and a Perdomo 826 Maduro.

Today on the ride to work was an Onyx Reserve.


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Finished my afternoon with a Habano Nub. I'll never get over how long of a smoke these little guys are. :lol:


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Acesfull said:


> try a serie V torp.... it wont disappoint you.. i like those better than the figurados..


Not a big fan of these..... but looking forward to try'en the fig you sent....


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

cool... lemme know... i likem.. but i found masters blend box pressed robustos and i think for $7 im going to buy these over thr serie v torps now


----------



## Dusty2119 (Aug 10, 2007)

5 Vegas Miami by the lake tonight as the sun went down. Man I wish I would have had my digital camera because the view was amazing.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Acesfull said:


> cool... lemme know... i likem.. but i found masters blend box pressed robustos and i think for $7 im going to buy these over thr serie v torps now


I smoked that MB 3 this weekend. DELISH!

I like the 2 best..... then 1 ...... then 3...... but they are ALL good!

Thanks again bro.... glad you like them!


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

Dusty2119 said:


> 5 Vegas Miami by the lake tonight as the sun went down. Man I wish I would have had my digital camera because the view was amazing.


Hey me too. Well, I mean, ummm.....I smoked a 5 Vegas Miami (from Jimmy, Thanks Again Bro!!!!) last night too. I wasn't holding Dusty's hand as the sun went down over the lake or anything :lol:


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

It was a good weekend.

Friday - Started with an REO then a Perdomo Lot 23.

Saturday - A Perdomo Champaign followed up with a Rocky Patel Sungrown.

Sunday - Started the day with my good friend, Don Diego...



then after all my chores I relaxed with a Perdomo Habano Corojo and a Sierra Nevada Pale Ale.


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Met some friends down at the bar last night, enjoyed a nice Montecristo followed by a CAO Cx2 torpedo.


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Last night was an A. Fuente.


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

K. Hansonia, Ancient Warrior



This thing was huge, a good 2 hour smoke !


----------



## riverdog (Mar 18, 2008)

Casual round of disc golf this afternoon with a couple of friends followed by Kona Fire Ale and a most excellent RP Edge Corojo Perfecto. Awfully good smoke. Wish I'd had a camera. The ash held on for 2 freaking thirds of the smoke.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

buzkirk said:


> K. Hansonia, Ancient Warrior
> 
> 
> 
> This thing was huge, a good 2 hour smoke !


BEAUTIFUL, Buzz!!!!!!! GOD I love 1911's....

And that is one age'd cee-gar! They changed the bands a little while back. I stil have one of the very smokes you have there.... Freaking delishous! IMHO....


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Iceman said:


> ][/URL]


This photo inspired my next photo shoot..... Ice.

(I know... whoo-pee.... but wait till THE SHOOT!!!)


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Today I had:
Perdomo Lot 23 Maduro
Gurkha 1887 Black Label (Got from Kevin in PA, Thanks Kevin!)
Perdomo Fresh Rolled


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

buzkirk said:


> K. Hansonia, Ancient Warrior
> 
> 
> 
> This thing was huge, a good 2 hour smoke !


Nice pic man! I've still got one of those smokes sitting in my humidor...might have to break that one out sometime soon here :lol:


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

Cycleman said:


> Iceman said:
> 
> 
> > ][/URL]
> ...


Glad I could help Brudda... 8)

On Memorial Day I started with a nice Rocky Patel Vintage Connecticut.
Later a trip to the B&M and a very nice REO. To finish the day off I had a Casa Torano maduro with a Sierra Nevada Pale Ale.


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

I just finished my first Nub (No, not that kind of Nub :lol. 
It was a Nub 460 Connecticut and it was very good. I was surprised with it, I thought that it was going to be a little mild due to the Connecticut wrapper but it was a good Medium smoke. 
I really like it and I see more of these in my future :smoke:.


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

I am currently smoking a Romeo Y Julieta 1875.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

I smoked ALOT tonight... started out with an Onyx Reserve Churchill... it knocked me on my ass... i know whitefish would have gotten sick from it :lol: ... so I moved onto more calmer cigars.. I followed it up with a CAO Cx2 and working on the Gurkha that Jax sent me... pretty good for a mild cigar


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

Acesfull said:


> I smoked ALOT tonight... started out with an Onyx Reserve Churchill... it knocked me on my ass... i know whitefish would have gotten sick from it :lol: ...


Look here ya bastid....I have smoked plenty of those without even getting light-headed!! :lol: But....I do have to admit, when it comes to smoking the "heavy-duty" stuff you are my daddy :???:


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Baby steps Andy, baby steps. 
You have to crawl before you walk. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## slowburning (May 20, 2007)

Just finished a Montecristo Afrique Sublimation. Nice flavor and aroma. Going to bed now.


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

To finish Memorial Day off I had a Casa Torano maduro with a Sierra Nevada Pale Ale.



On Tuesday I got home from work and grabbed a Perdomo Fresco from the humidor. I got this cigar as a freebie at the last Perdomo event.

Very very nice cigar. Medium with lots of creamy smoke. I recommend this cigar.

http://fujipub.com/perdomocigars/perdomofresco.html


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

I finished off last night with a Don Pepin Garcia Cuban Classic. 
It was a really good smoke.


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

I really like both of those cigars!!! The Perdomo Fresco & Cuban Classic!!


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

playin some online poker and smokin a graycliff chateau gran


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

OpusX Yummmm!!


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Just fired up a Perdomo ESV '91, gonna play some poker on pokerstars.net. Life is good :smile:


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Last night while relaxing and keeping an eye on two really freak'n big raccoons' chillin'in my yard:









Joya De Nicaragua Antano 1970


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

watch out for the raccoons! some of them are ninja like!


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

I've got the fix for those damn raccoons!


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Acesfull said:


> watch out for the raccoons! some of them are ninja like!


Yeah no $hit! I never saw them make their way into the yard. I just glanced up and BAM! There they were. Was pretty cool though watching them - something differant for me.

Oh yeah, did I mention the Joya de Nic was a mighty good cigar? (Sorry, I need to keep this thread on topic) :lol:


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Jax, Joya De Nic's are some great smokes. I have not tried the Antano yet, but I have some in my humi and I will be smoking one this weekend.


Last night was a Perdomo Fresh Rolled and a Saint Luis Rey Maduro.

Today I had a Torano Virtuoso on the ride to work.


----------



## skeletor121 (Dec 13, 2007)

Sitting on the porch enjoying a Rocky Patel "The Edge" Maduro with a Killians. Probalby gonna play poker online in a little bit. Not sure about that though, I kind of like relaxing on the porch right now.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

finished off a cuesta rey centro fino and working on an REO


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

I too am chillin' on the porch! Smoking a Duque. I won a fiver on Cbid for $3. Looks like shit, burns like shit, Draws like an overworked hooker (aka loose), but tastes like a million bucks!! I am really enjoying it quite a bit!! Give 'em a try, if you don't mind a flaky ash, traveling burn, & ugly appearance. The flavor is worth it, especially for less than a buck a stick!!


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

it is called a Dookie


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

It sure is tasty, though!!


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Is that the cognac infused one or the regular one?


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

Regular...I won't smoke a flavored cigar.


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

On Thursday I stopped at the B&M and had a very tasty REO.

http://imageshack.us

When I got home I grabbed a really nice CI Legends Red Label (Perdomo) and a Pete's Wicked Ale.

On Friday after work there is a AVO event at the B&M. I dont know the first thing about AVO cigars so it should be fun.


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

The in-laws are staying with us this weekend - they'll close on their new house Monday. 

After spending the day "catching up" I stepped out back to catch up with my stogie collection and reached for a: Hoyo De Monterrey Churchill.

Although I don't normally smoke churchill cigars, this one wasn't too bad. I remember them being a bit better but my tastes may of evolved since I bought this box a few years ago. Still a good smoke though.


----------



## slowburning (May 20, 2007)

I just finished a Joya de Nicaragua Antaño belicoso with almost three years of humi time. Still a powerhouse smoke. I think I am going to take two Tylenol and go to bed.


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

slowburning said:


> I just finished a Joya de Nicaragua Antaño belicoso with almost three years of humi time. Still a powerhouse smoke. I think I am going to take two Tylenol and go to bed.


I've still got one of the Original release 2002, so they don't mellow out that much huh ?

I guess I'll never find out !


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Last night was a Isla Del Sol by Drew Estates (review is in the review section).

This morning on the way to work was a Gispert Churchill Natural.


----------



## slowburning (May 20, 2007)

buzkirk said:


> I've still got one of the Original release 2002, so they don't mellow out that much huh ?
> 
> I guess I'll never find out !


Its peppery note, spiciness and harshness smooth out somewhat, and is now smoother and creamier.

But the strength is still there. That made my head spin.

You should definitely try the one you have. Just make sure you eat first, and smoke while sitting down. A good after dinner cigar for sure, especially after a good meal.


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Cracked open that Pepin sampler I won on CBid today and smoked a Pepin Blue Label and a 5 Vegas Miami. I was pleasantly surprised with the Miami.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

:shock:


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Mmmm....I love the Fusion, great cigar, very unique. I'm smoking a RP Edge Corojo right now. I'm really starting to like that wrapper, adds a very different taste.


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

commonsenseman said:


> Mmmm....I love the Fusion, great cigar, very unique. I'm smoking a RP Edge Corojo right now. I'm really starting to like that wrapper, adds a very different taste.


The fusion is currently one of my go-to cigars as well. I've recently smoked a few Corojo's and I have to agree, it definately brings in a unique depth of flavor!


----------

